# Whacker shirt slogans



## Foxbat (Sep 20, 2010)

That pretty much summarizes 90% of all the whacker shirts and bumper stickers...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAiX1qXAm4I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 20, 2010)

hahahah awesome!


----------



## NorCal (Sep 21, 2010)

Ha Ha


----------



## Charmeck (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow. And to think there are really people with egos like this.


----------



## goodgrief (Oct 14, 2010)

whats the name of this video on youtube, I was tryign to show it to a friend but couldnt find it.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 14, 2010)

goodgrief said:


> whats the name of this video on youtube, I was tryign to show it to a friend but couldnt find it.



Fire Department Slogans. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAiX1qXAm4I&feature=player_embedded

If anyone attatches a youtube video, simply click on the rt lower side of the screen where it says "youtube." It opens a window to the same video on the youtube official site.


----------



## MedikErik (Nov 3, 2010)

Haha I've been away for a while... awesome post to come back to


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 3, 2010)

You know they left out that crazy Whacker E Rescue type who wants to roll around in an orange jumpsuit with "DOCTOR" written on it


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Nov 3, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> You know they left out that crazy Whacker E Rescue type who wants to roll around in an orange jumpsuit with "DOCTOR" written on it


Brown, that is because there is no other like yourself.You are quite unique my fuzzy friend. Sometimes you scare us, but for the most part we still love you.....


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 9, 2010)

haha, wow... lmao


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 9, 2010)

frostbiteEMT said:


> Sometimes you scare us, but for the most part we still love you.....



That is what Mrs Brown said too


----------

